# Naming our farm-- so lost.



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been thinking about farm names for a while now and just can't come up with anything... I would like the name to reflect our Christian values and the reason we started raising goats- in memory of my Papaw- Glen. We also got back in to goats for my son (Glen), I want him to grow up the way I did, I think raising animals teaches great values. 

So I have tossed around ideas and haven't really came up with much, Glen's Place/farm (which I don't really like) 
Memory Lane (we live on a dead end road so I thought it kinda fitting. 
& Memory acres 
and that's about as far as I have gotten- sad I know but I just can't think of anything- at all! I thought maybe you guys can help me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Took us a while before we came up with ours, but my mom thought of it, J.O.Y. Farm (Jesus first Others second Yourself last) 

I'm no good at that stuff though... I like to look at other farm names and see what has a ring to it that I like  kinda mix and match and add my own things to it


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

JOY! I love that!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, you probably wouldn't want to go with Dead End Farm.
:scratch:
Remember Me?
Gal 5:22?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ten-acre-farms said:


> JOY! I love that!


Thank you 



nancy d said:


> Well, you probably wouldn't want to go with Dead End Farm. :scratch:
> Remember Me?
> Gal 5:22?


Haha!! Too funny Nancy!

Oh that's a good idea! The fruit of the spirit!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Papaw' s Pride Farm or Acres. Or Papaw' s Memory Farm


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Glen Acres
Glenhaven Farm
Spirit Glen
Gentle Glen
Caprine Glen
Goat's Glen
Good Goats Glen
Agape Glen
Agape's Goats


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Well, you probably wouldn't want to go with Dead End Farm.
> :scratch:
> Remember Me?
> Gal 5:22?


Not dead end .....memory lane- I was saying we live on a small dead end like a lane... I like remember me.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Glen's Legacy
Glen's Retreat
Memory Lane
Papaw's Sanctuary
Glen's Gift 
Legacy Acre's
Remembrance Lane/Acre's/Farm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Papaws Legacy Farm
Blessed Legacy Farm
Lanes End Legacy Farm


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks to you guys I finally decided on Legacy Lane Farm. Thanks so much for all the awesome ideas  I can't wait to tell my family !!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Perfect!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kramsay said:


> Thanks to you guys I finally decided on Legacy Lane Farm. Thanks so much for all the awesome ideas  I can't wait to tell my family !!


That is perfect!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

memory glen. a glen is a valley


----------

